# Too much freedom have I ruined my puppy training?



## ospreygray (May 10, 2009)

I have a huge fenced yard and just got in the habit of taking the puppies out without leashes. They would go do their business nad then follow me back in. Then whe we played they would just get tired and come to me. Now they just run off after a squirrel or a bird and totally ignore me calling them. I have to got get then put the leashes on to get them back in the house.

Should they only be on leash all the time outside? Should I take only one at a time outside to potty? Please help?

Osprey Gray

Sami, Miniture Poodle 10 years
Baron, GSD 19 weeks
Kane, GSD 10 weeks
To many cats to mention!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would keep them separated and train seperately. They can have some together playtime, but very limited so they develop individual personalities and don't rely on each other. You also need to form a bond with each of them, if they are always together, it will be alot harder. Do you crate them? I would if you do not already. And walks seperate as well, obedience class without the other would be good, too. Though I know it is hard if you only have one place to train with their puppy schedule. A few classes I have gone to have siblings working with family members, it can be done. 
I adopted a 1.5 yr gsd when Onyx was 5 months and it was detrimental to her training. I don't regret it, though it was a challenge til she matured. Welcome to the site, BTW!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You need to do short training sessions separately, several times a day. You also need to teach them a solid recall and that should be done separately. Do you have them signed up for classes? That would also be a good experience for them to do separately. 

You certainly haven't ruined them b/c they are still babies! Good for you for realizing you need to do things a little differently.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As Onyx and BowWowMeow said! They are bonding to each other over you, so they are loosing their motivation to listen to you. Their playmate is more interesting and more important in their lives at this point, but not too late to change things. Raising two puppies together is a challenge and a lot of work.

When I got my puppy, I only allowed about one hour of playtime with my older dog a day, until my pup was about six months old. This was to ensure that he bonded to me, and saw me as the most important thing in his life. It payed off, he would rather be with me than with other dogs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your puppies are still so young you have not ruined them. They are lucky to have a big fenced in yard.

Are they food motivated? You could try to use a little treat in the house for training each seperate, and give the come command, use a hand signal too, when they out side they will recall come command and treat and should come to you for it. My two are very food motivated and it works for me.


----------

